# Maodys TT-RS



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Good day folks, though I am a few years member of the VWVortex community (in the Golf R section) I want to introduce myself here as well.  My name is Markus and I come from Germany.
And since I own a TT-RS instead of the Golf R as a tracktool I decided to create my own 'build' thread, though it is not very much spectacular to show. This is how the car looks right now:



















In the parking garage after having taken him from the dealership:



















It is a 2013 car (s-tronic) with a little less than 60 K Kms on the clock. The car has a tune (ABT Sportsline) to 420 HP and 530 Nm which was done by the previous owner. I am (resp. my company is) the 2. owner.
As I said the car is planned to be a tracktool for my Nordschleife adventures. Some of you might know the onboards in my YT channel. Who not may feel free to click the link in my sig.
Until the new season starts (09.04.2017) a few upgrades are to be done, the parts are mostly already delivered. What do I plan?

1. Adding a Wiechers Clubsport rollcage (still not delivered and so delaying the whole project)
2. Sparco XXL race seat (XXL necessary for me  )
3. 4 point belts
4. Carbopad rotors and Pagid RS3T pads for the OEM caliper - front axle
5. Pagid RS29 pads - rear axle
6. KW Clubsport Coilover Kit w/ stabilisators, Nordschleife adjustment
7. ATS GTR 9,5 x 18 with Pirelli PZero Corsa 265/35/18

After this it might be a serious track car and I can hardly wait to try it on track for the first time!
I will post new videos regularly, will create an own thread for them as I did in the Golf 7 R section.

Cheers
Markus


----------



## TecklenburgVW (Sep 28, 2012)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Good day folks, though I am a few years member of the VWVortex community (in the Golf R section) I want to introduce myself here as well.  My name is Markus and I come from Germany.
> And since I own a TT-RS instead of the Golf R as a tracktool I decided to create my own 'build' thread, though it is not very much spectacular to show. This is how the car looks right now:
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color; looking forward to the updates.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

TecklenburgVW said:


> Love the color; looking forward to the updates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Ditto, wanted an imola yellow car always since I saw my first imola S4 in the early 90s. :heart:


----------



## nnnick (Apr 6, 2009)

Looking forward to this build, love the imola yellow! Congrats on the new ride


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

nnnick said:


> Looking forward to this build, love the imola yellow! Congrats on the new ride


Thanks man! 

Since I am a real technical cretin you got to hope that the mechanics that build
the car do as they were told and take a few pics of their work. If not, there will
be no great amount of pics sadly. 

But afterwards I will take some...


----------



## SpikezDesigns (Aug 2, 2016)

Definitely following this build. I've done a lot to my TTS, but one thing I've always wanted to add was the Weicher cage. Will you post some install pics as well (when it gets here of course lol).


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

SpikezDesigns said:


> Definitely following this build. I've done a lot to my TTS, but one thing I've always wanted to add was the Weicher cage. Will you post some install pics as well (when it gets here of course lol).


Thanks mate! 

I don't install the cage by myself but will ask the garage to take pics while working.
And then we all can only hope they do as they are told... 

If not I will take some pics of the mounted cage and post them here. Building will
start next week on Monday. Can't wait...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Vegas Yellow. ??


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

btw, why not the 9x19" ET48 ATS GTR. ??


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

R5T said:


> btw, why not the 9x19" ET48 ATS GTR. ??


Cause I think that 18'' is the perfect wheelsize for the TT if we speek about track performance.
And I want to run 265 tires, so the 9,5 x 18 seems to be the perfect wheel. In addition we have
no problem to get them street legal in Germany.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

R5T said:


> Vegas Yellow. ??


Imola Yellow. 
Not OEM for the TT MKII but the previous owner gave 3 K€ to Audi Exclusive to get the Imola Yellow on his car.


----------



## SpikezDesigns (Aug 2, 2016)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Cause I think that 18'' is the perfect wheelsize for the TT if we speek about track performance.
> And I want to run 265 tires, so the 9,5 x 18 seems to be the perfect wheel. In addition we have
> no problem to get them street legal in Germany.


I agree. I haven't tracked my car yet, but I have it set up pretty well for it and plan on going soon. I downsized my wheels to some Enkei GTC01RR. They are fairly lightweight at 19lbs. I'm only running 255's though on an 18x8.5 wheel.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

SpikezDesigns said:


> I agree. I haven't tracked my car yet, but I have it set up pretty well for it and plan on going soon. I downsized my wheels to some Enkei GTC01RR. They are fairly lightweight at 19lbs. I'm only running 255's though on an 18x8.5 wheel.


Looks great, mate. :thumbup: And 19 lbs is lightweight indeed. 
The 9.5 x 18 ATS are 21 lbs what is still lightweight as well.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm running 8.5x18 OZ Superturismo's at the moment. fairly light at 22lbs..
Looking into switching to 8.5x19 Ultraleggeras HLT centerlocks, combined with my set 400mm ceramic brakes.. But will be a while before it's on the car


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just brought the TT to the garage to let the building start, can't wait...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Something new since yesterday... 

KW Clubsport mounted










Brakeupgrade done (Carbopad rotor + Pagid RS3T)










Wiechers Clubsport-Frame in










Still the distances are missing to be able to get the ATS GTR on the car. Next week we will TÜV all and hopefully April 9th will be rollout on Nordschleife.
The Sparco Seat is too large for the car and can't be made street legal. So the position "seat + belt" must wait maybe till next winter...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Wahooo, I'm on board*

Hey Markus,

Thanks for the link to the new tracktool. I'll be following along as I did with the VII R. Can't wait for your "Ring season to begin. Ease into it, be safe, and have a TON of fun!


----------



## TecklenburgVW (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking great so far; what tires are you running?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikezDesigns (Aug 2, 2016)

Ah I want that cage! I'll get one eventually, but with a harness bar. :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Hey Markus,
> 
> Thanks for the link to the new tracktool. I'll be following along as I did with the VII R. Can't wait for your "Ring season to begin. Ease into it, be safe, and have a TON of fun!


I will, mate, I will.  And I can't wait as well... 



TecklenburgVW said:


> Looking great so far; what tires are you running?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


The wheels you see in those pics are still my winter wheels. OEM Audi rims
9.0 x 19 with 255/35/19 winter tires.

As soon as the distances are mounted the car gets 9.5 x 18 ATS GTR rims
with Pirelli PZero Corsa 265/35/18.



SpikezDesigns said:


> Ah I want that cage! I'll get one eventually, but with a harness bar. :thumbup:


The Wiechers cage here in Germany is the "standard" cage for the TT so to say.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Something new to tell about the new tracktool. The TT-RS is finished for the moment. Got some new pics as well (no good quality...)

Car is lifted but you can see the important things
KW Clubsport Coil Kit, Carbopad rotor, ATS GTR 9.5 x 18 with PZero Corsa 265/35/18










Five!










Final ride height is set up










Side view



















The race seat (Sparco Evo XXL) is too big for the car after having the cage installed.
And it is impossible to get it street legal btw. And smaller seats (like Recaro Pole Position)
are not made for me and my Compagnon (BMIs > 30  ). So the point "seat + belts" has 
to be done later after having checked market & possibilities. Maybe next winter...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Lookin' Good*

Car looks great. Glad it is ready to go. And you still have at least one more mod to look forward to when the right seat presents itself! Can't wait to see videos of this beast in action. Blessings on the 'Ring.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Car looks great. Glad it is ready to go. And you still have at least one more mod to look forward to when the right seat presents itself! Can't wait to see videos of this beast in action. Blessings on the 'Ring.


Thanks man! 

I bet you can't imagine how excited I am...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Tires and ECU tune*

Something new to report: 

1. After the PZero Corsa Asymmetrico showed a bit of waekness after 7 laps last Sunday morning - which was looking like this ...



















... I had to look for new tires. Luckily the Tyre Trade Center near The Ring was opened and I got a new set of Michelin Pilot Sport
Cup2 tires. Sadly I was not able to drive any more after tire change. So first impressions will come later.


2. The ****ty ABT Software was replaced by a handprogrammed custom software by HGR, a small but fine ecu tuning firm in my
local area. It is a 'Stage 2' what means conservative (and serious) 400 HP and 550 Nm of torque. Very good drivability, no peaks.
Totally satisfied with this tune.

The result is to be seen in the newest videos posted in my Nordschleife Video Thread.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Those Pirelli's just aren't up to the Maody!

You say "The result is to be seen in the newest videos posted in my Nordschleife Video Thread." Will there be a new thread or will you use your old MK VII R thread? I haven't been notified if it is the old thread. -I did click on the YouTube link in your sig and found there are four new videos and watched the first one so far.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Those Pirelli's just aren't up to the Maody!
> 
> You say "The result is to be seen in the newest videos posted in my Nordschleife Video Thread." Will there be a new thread or will you use your old MK VII R thread? I haven't been notified if it is the old thread. -I did click on the YouTube link in your sig and found there are four new videos and watched the first one so far.


There is a new Nordschleife video thread in this area of the forum, where it belongs I thought 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8580985-Maodys-TT-RS-on-Nordschleife-(and-maybe-other-tracks)


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Thank you sir*



TheMaOdy66 said:


> There is a new Nordschleife video thread in this area of the forum, where it belongs I thought
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8580985-Maodys-TT-RS-on-Nordschleife-(and-maybe-other-tracks)


OK, I see I am a bit behind but will be taking a look at these videos. Thanks so much for sending a link.

I did notice that the TT RS drives differently and very interesting to hear your impressions. Will be interesting to hear your impressions once you've racked up some significant seat time as well. You have significantly more power with the TT RS, but as you've mentioned, power is not everything. Platform, driver skills, power, suspension, all add up. Hope you are having fun and enjoying the new challenge.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Call it Kindergarten, but I have let produce an original copy of my TT-RS in scale 1:43. 
Freshly arrived. Love it... :heart::thumbup:


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Call in Kindergarten, but I have let produce an original copy of my TT-RS in scale 1:43.
> Freshly arrived. Love it... :heart::thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> TheMaOdy66 said:
> 
> 
> > Call it Kindergarten, but I have let produce an original copy of my TT-RS in scale 1:43.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Something new to tell though the news are 2-3 weeks old or so... 

Replaced the horrible Pirelli PZero Corsa Asymmetrico (which are proper street tires but not for
the track) with a set of Michelin Pilot Sport Cup2. Wow! The car behaves as if it was a completely 
different car. Only minimal understeer left, so much more steering precision - and 'more grip' I 
don't have to mention, right? 

Not often a little change was this huge in it's effect. Great!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Some new pics to show from my last visit to Nordschleife on 15th of June, holiday in Germany

Jumping again:










Playing with the natural enemies (or 'The 15 Cylinder Train')


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

I like the juxtaposition of the photos. The first you are literally flying with the suspension unweighted and the last the suspension is totally compressed. You are using the full range of abilities of this car!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> I like the juxtaposition of the photos. The first you are literally flying with the suspension unweighted and the last the suspension is totally compressed. You are using the full range of abilities of this car!


Yes mate!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Still had 3 more laps of the Tourist-Day with 24h Layout not yet published. So I uploaded them to have the laps of the day complete.  
Nothing too spectacular, usual tourist laps on a rare track layout. All with yellow flag areas, all driven with passenger.

1. A quite fast one for what it was






2. Some nice cars, often held up by slow tourist drivers






3. Totally usual but quite busy & crowded


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*GoGoGo*

That 400 PS software upgrade really makes the IY scream. You pass others at full throttle no problem. If you had that much power in the MKVII R, could you be faster than the TTRS? Hypothetically of course.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> That 400 PS software upgrade really makes the IY scream. You pass others at full throttle no problem. If you had that much power in the MKVII R, could you be faster than the TTRS? Hypothetically of course.


This is really hard to guess...

With the Golf R I had more than 400 laps. So I was totally connected with that car. Giving me 400 HP probably would have made me
faster than I am now with the TT-RS (in which I did around 40 laps). But from the moment I am equally connected with the TT-RS I will
be able to go still a good amount faster. Cause the TT-RS (though older concept) is the better base for a track car.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome photos, videos and info, one question did you do anything for front brake cooling, rear sway bar upgrade? Watched your videos that some pretty outstanding driving, your pulling nice G's :what:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Awesome photos, videos and info, one question did you do anything for front brake cooling, rear sway bar upgrade? Watched your videos that some pretty outstanding driving, your pulling nice G's :what:


Kind thanks mate. :thumbup:

Brake cooling is something I still have to do. But only if I realize any issues.
Up to the moment I never had brake problems with my combination.

The rear sway bar is upgraded, it is an H & R sway bar, soft.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

failpost


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yesterday I got the car back from my Motorsports Garage (Raeder Motorsport) after they did
a few things to the car. 2 Recaro SPG XL mounted, Schroth 4-point belts as well and the back 
seats went out of the car. After this all modifications (incl. Coil Kit & Cage) were made street 
legal (German TÜV).

Some ****ty mobile pics under bad light conditions I made:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























​


​


​


​


​


​​​


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice upgrade these should hold you in place on the track!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Very nice upgrade these should hold you in place on the track!


Yah, mate, finally... The OEM sports seats were not able to hold me anyway... Now the winter brake will
get still longer.  Having a better tracktool and not being able to drive it on The Ring. 

Btw., cause this is the case - and since I have so much material in my archive of 2017 - I decided to upload
two more laps from a trackday last year in September. You'll see them in my other thread.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Lookin' Good*

Hope your upgrades work well you have even more fun. And drive a few new personal best's too!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Hope your upgrades work well you have even more fun. And drive a few new personal best's too!


Thanks man. Hope so as well an promise to do my very best!


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Smells like motorsport.....looks awesome!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

ICETER said:


> Smells like motorsport.....looks awesome!


Kind thanks, Sir! :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

As you know from the 'Nordschleife-Thread' I had a tire damage on The Ring in the end of this lap (look from 7:10):






Meanwhile the garage emailed me the expertise of the whole damages at the car. In total it is *7.510,64 €*  

Pics I only got in a PDF but I found no posibility to add it to this post. Am I too stupid? Or isn't it possible really?


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> As you know from the 'Nordschleife-Thread' I had a tire damage on The Ring in the end of this lap (look from 7:10):
> 
> Meanwhile the garage emailed me the expertise of the whole damages at the car. In total it is *7.510,64 €*
> 
> Pics I only got in a PDF but I found no posibility to add it to this post. Am I too stupid? Or isn't it possible really?


Marcus,

This will help...

https://www.online-tech-tips.com/software-reviews/extract-images-from-pdf-files/

-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

And now - kindest thanks to Rod - the pics of the damages a tire can cause...


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Bummer*

Markus, so sorry to read and now see the damage caused to your car because of the blown tire. I hope that the car is fully salvageable and that it won't take too long to get repaired (will your insurance pay on any of this damage?). In any event, I am glad you are OK.


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

20th875 said:


> Markus, so sorry to read and now see the damage caused to your car because of the blown tire. I hope that the car is fully salvageable and that it won't take too long to get repaired (will your insurance pay on any of this damage?). In any event, I am glad you are OK.


Kind thanks to you as well, mate! :thumbup:

Damage is around 7.500 € and I don't know yet if the insurance will cover it.
They know about the incidence (I reported it to them) but did not react yet.

As long as I don't know I can't instruct the garage to fix cause it might be they
want to have their own specialist to have a look at the car.

If this will be all cleared they say it will last 4 days to get the car fixed. Possible
it is 100% anyway.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

TheMaOdy66 said:


> Kind thanks to you as well, mate! :thumbup:
> 
> Damage is around 7.500 € and I don't know yet if the insurance will cover it.
> They know about the incidence (I reported it to them) but did not react yet.
> ...


 Sad to see the damage on you car  I guess the positive spin to this is you could have been replacing the car had you lost control. But 7,500 euro is still a lot of money! Hope the insurance comes thru for you. Wow 4 days is a quick turnaround :thumbup:

Are you planning on running the same tires? Do you change out your street tires when you get to the track?


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

northendroid said:


> Sad to see the damage on you car  I guess the positive spin to this is you could have been replacing the car had you lost control. But 7,500 euro is still a lot of money! Hope the insurance comes thru for you. Wow 4 days is a quick turnaround :thumbup:
> 
> Are you planning on running the same tires? Do you change out your street tires when you get to the track?


Hope the same... 
I only run one set of tires cause the only street driving ist to track and back.
Next tires may be Pirelli Trofeo R. Just checking prices.


----------



## Aus_TTRS (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your incident. It's not your track alignment that wearing out the inside edge of the tires Markus?


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Aus_TTRS said:


> Sorry to hear about your incident. It's not your track alignment that wearing out the inside edge of the tires Markus?


It was not the inside edge of the tire that went out, the whole skin of the tire was gone. 
Without any further damage at the tire, even the air was completely in the tire. It's a miracle...


----------



## Aus_TTRS (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow! Not a very good advertisement for the Direzza, but you drive harder than most people. How many laps do you get out of a set of tires?


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Aus_TTRS said:


> Wow! Not a very good advertisement for the Direzza, but you drive harder than most people. How many laps do you get out of a set of tires?


Can't say that by now cause every set of tires had a damage before it wore out. 
1 Set of Michelin Pilot Sport Cup2, 2 sets of Nankang AR-1, 2 Sets of Direzzas...


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

Marcus,
How's the situation with your TT-RS repairs coming? We miss your video reports and hope to see you back in the Audi and on the Ring soon!
-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

rodpaine said:


> Marcus,
> How's the situation with your TT-RS repairs coming? We miss your video reports and hope to see you back in the Audi and on the Ring soon!
> -Rod


The insurance company wanted to send an own expert, Rod. 

This expert saw the car last Friday and sent his expertise today. Result: 8.700 € damage instead of 7.500 as the garage said. 
So I let the insurance pay by expertise and then let the car repair cheaper. This I talked about with the garage today. So next
week the work will begin.  :thumbup:

Ready two weeks later they guess. E. g. the left front damper (which the expert finds to be replaced) must be sent to Manthey 
Racing for a check. Maybe it is repairable. They think so from the pic. Change would cost 1.000 €, repair 120 €. But the way by
parcel will take a few days to Manthey and back.

And the Audi Center with around 24 work places in the great hall is booked out for repairs for 3-4 weeks actually. So they have
to take my car in between somewhere and somewhen.

Cheers,
Markus

P.S.: Kind thanks for your effort again, mate! :thumbup:
P.P.S.: I uploaded 4 vids of the guided driving but did not post them here cause I thouight they weren't too interesting for the community...


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

Hi Marcus,

How's it going with your TT-RS repairs? It's been a bit over a month now, anything happening that you can tell us about, or is your Audi still in process at the Audi Center? Sure miss your video's... and I am sure you miss driving your TT-RS.

-Rod


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

rodpaine said:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> How's it going with your TT-RS repairs? It's been a bit over a month now, anything happening that you can tell us about, or is your Audi still in process at the Audi Center? Sure miss your video's... and I am sure you miss driving your TT-RS.
> 
> -Rod


To funny was thinking the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

No news guys, but I think beginning of next week I will get him back.


----------



## rodpaine (May 30, 2015)

Marcus,
I hope this WEEK is when you actually get your car back! I know all too well what this feels like, having experienced several lengthy racing repairs myself years ago.
-Rod


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

rodpaine said:


> Marcus,
> I hope this WEEK is when you actually get your car back! I know all too well what this feels like, having experienced several lengthy racing repairs myself years ago.
> -Rod


Yah, Rod, got it back last week on Monday and went to a two day trackday at once
on Wednesday and Thursday last week. Videos you see in my Video-Thread. 

But on Thursday the air condition fell off so the car is in the garage again...


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Marcus, bumping an old thread but can you please share what your front and rear offsets are on your 18x9.5 ATS wheels


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jonnymooshoo said:


> Hi Marcus, bumping an old thread but can you please share what your front and rear offsets are on your 18x9.5 ATS wheels


Yes, mate, no problem. Offset is 52 front and rear. 
Front I use 10 mm spacers in addition cause of the KW Clubsport dampers. Without spacers the wheels would have contact to them.


----------

